# Moxie Trademark Nerve Food bottle?



## NLemoine (Apr 14, 2020)

Found this bottle in the mudflats. Just wondering the history/rarity behind this particular bottle. The bottle says “Moxie Trademark Nerve Food” across the front and “Registered 0” along the bottom. On the back it simply says “Moxie”. I know about Moxie being from ME but was curious on what the “Registered 0” meant. Couldn’t find much information. Thanks!


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 14, 2020)

this may help you date it. pre 1900. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pr...787843?hash=item3da1563a43:g:UbMAAOSwDdxeldU5 
this may help for general info. https://1898revenues.blogspot.com/2011/01/moxie-nerve-food.html


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

Moxie's flavor is unique, a sweet drink with a bitter aftertaste. Moxie is flavored with gentian root extract, an extremely bitter substance commonly used in herbal medicine. Moxie was designated the official soft drink of Maine on May 10, 2005. It continues to be regionally popular today, particularly in New England.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

I would date it about 1890's.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 14, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> I would date it about 1890's.



As a crown-top, shouldn't it date to post-1905?


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

I believe crown tops starting out about 1892 but that moxie could definitely be 1900ish. I am sure some knows more about Moxie and this style than me


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2020)

Just because William Painter invented or patent the crown top in 1892 does not mean that's when the crown top began selling to the public. the earliest anybody in here has been able to confirm the earliest crown top bottles was around late 1890's. SO, Just because a crown top is BIM OR BIMAL or tooled top does not automatically mean it dates to 1890's like many unfortunately believe. I have a Michigan Beer Bottle where the Brewery only existed from 1895-1899. I have it in a blob top & have it in a crown top. I'm pretty confident this is the earliest crown top I have & can prove it dates to late 1890's. In reality not to many crown tops exist from 1890's in my opinion, most will be after 1900 no matter how it was made in my opinion. LEON.


p.s. we've researched this subject in here before, many years ago.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> I would date it about 1890's.



I would date it after 1900. 1890's possible but highly unlikely.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

This person's article was my influence


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2020)

They could of made that bottle Moxie or Hires, ect, ect starting in 1897 all the way to 1910 in BIM, BIMAL, Tooled top & even in 1910 all full of twisted whittled neck lines & air bubble SO, How do you tell a 1910 bottle from a 1897 bottle that looks the exact same. And not everybody jumped to the ABM Machine made bottle in 1903 or 1905 or even 1910. I got a 1920's bottle that is not ABM or Machine made, Some would think this 1920's bottle I have is 1890's. LEON.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 14, 2020)

Great point. Can I change my dates to 1897- 1910? maybe Bob can give a more precise answer.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2020)

I have many straight sided Cokes that are not ABM , but BIM & I wouldn't call these 1890's.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 14, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> Great point. Can I change my dates to 1897- 1910? maybe Bob can give a more precise answer.



I think those dates would be more accurate, I hope Bob would reply in here if he reads it but he has not been on here much, I remember Bob & I & Others trying to find the first Vernors Crown Top supposably made around 1897, don't think we ever found a example. I'm not sure Bob could pin point any early (1890's) crown top to it's exact date to the year. Many Bottles were made the same for many years with out any changes. LEON.


----------

